# What haswell chipset or motherboard will allow overclock with a Intel G3258



## yotano211 (Jan 30, 2016)

I need to find a motherboard chipset or a motherboard that will allow to overclock a intel G3258 processor with socket LGA 1150.

This motherboard is going to a friend's kids computer, they have a budget of $70 max. And when I mean $70 is the max, I really mean it, sorry but $75 is not going to make it unto their budget.

I dont know anything about desktop motherboards or desktop chipsets, I am a 100% laptop person. You can check my system specs for the reason.

If their is no $70 budget motherboard, I can add a few bucks to their budget and just say I got a killer deal on it.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 30, 2016)

I am not sure whether if cheap H81 or h97 board can overclock the G3258 anymore. There is widespread problem where that feature is blocked by a windows update microcode. Last time this basic biostar can overclock the G3258. Your sure fire way to guaranty an overclock is a z97 board.

Lowest I can find for z97 board is this. 
About $86


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 30, 2016)

Check for used Z87 boards. That's probably the cheapest definite option for overclocking. 
There are quite a few options on eBay (~$60-70 price range).
Like this one :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-Z87-G41...300575?hash=item3f5aeb291f:g:9QEAAOSw5dNWnCaG


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 30, 2016)

So the only chipset that will overclock is the Z and not the H one.


----------



## xfia (Jan 30, 2016)

Well you can get a motherboard for less than that to do what you want but I would have to suggest a AMD apu over a overclocked G for a kid. A10 with a hyper 212 and it will do fine enough even in AAA games on one of those cheaper 900p monitors. 1080p would be fine if there is plans to add a gpu.. I would be a happy kid to see my pc getting upgraded overtime and helping setup... maybe a R9 370 and a FreeSync monitor.
edit-Well actually a R9 285 would be best for budget 1080p.. the chip it has is a newer gcn that is better optimized for gaming with higher geometry. 
Any way MSI are the best at overclocking the a10 but Asus doesnt shy away and has the best bios.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2016)

The H97 can overclock the g3258 it just wont OC the memory


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 30, 2016)

The kid already has a 750ti gpu and 900p monitor. He traded his laptop for the processor, psu, the graphics card, and the ram, but not the motherboard.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 30, 2016)

Jetster said:


> The H97 can overclock the g3258 it just wont OC the memory


I always thought you can overclock both the cpu and memory. Is it that the g3258 is locked down for memory overclock or something.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 30, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> I always thought you can overclock both the cpu and memory. Is it that the g3258 is locked down for memory overclock or something.



No that's the difference between the Z97 and H97. The memory is locked on the H and the voltage I think. There were some BIOS that will OC the 3258 on the H81 and H85 but just a few.  And of course the Z87 H87


----------



## xfia (Jan 30, 2016)

O in that case..  some games these days wont star up on a G and if they do they will stutter like no other. I woudnt worry about overclocking a Intel because they are good as is. i3 will be fine for a 750ti but if you to upgrade to a more powerful gpu in the future your better off getting a i5 on fleebay or something. 
idk if that changes your mind about overclocking but its my opinion to go with a Asus H97 and not worry about it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 30, 2016)

H97 can overclock the G3258.  However, because it isn't officially support, Intel released a Microcode update to block it.  So a lot of people had problems with Windows loading with G32558 processors that were overclocked in anything other than a Z87 or Z97 motherboard.  I would avoid the problem and just get a Z97 board, but finding one for $70 isn't going to be easy.  Time to hit up ebay and start bidding in hopes for a good deal.

You might try your luck with this guy: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-GA...902430?hash=item33b0c3031e:g:71oAAOSwa-dWqoJo

The one missing SATA port isn't a big deal, it has 5 others.  So if the board works, you get a super deal.


----------

